# SE NODAK



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone fished buffalo, silver or sprauge lakes by rutland yet? Just wondering about the ice or if anyone had any luck. I would check for my self, but i live roughly 4 1/2 hrs away and won't be at my ma and pa's down there until x-mas. Neway just wondering if i should bring my ice house or just a shotgun for roosters


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

shotguns definitely a good idea. I dont know much about the fishing down there though.


----------

